# pc und mac auf ein modem



## drash (25. März 2002)

ich möchte gerne einen mac und einen pc in einem netzwerk zusammenschliessen, das wäre ja noch ein fach, aber nun habe ich noch ein anderes problem: da wir über das kabelnetz an das internet angeschlossen sind, möchte ich beide computer am internet haben. wie kann ich jetzt erreichen, dass beide computer auf das kabelmodem zugreifen können?? irgendwie  muss ja über die netzwerkkarte auf das modem zugreifen können!! bitte helft mir!!


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

heyhoi drash

des is ja mal was exotisches! n pc und n mac...
naja wenns jetzt 2 pcs wären würde ich dir entweder raten einen über den anderen ins web zugreifen zu lassen. ist zwar nicht effektiv und hat viele fehler, aber ins web kämst du.
der zweite, durchaus bessere vorschlag wäre dann, dass du dir einen router kaufst, diesen zwischen pcs und kabelmodem hängst und dann die pcs dran hängst (vorausgesetzt du hast n router mit switch).

aber da du ja einen mac und nen pc zusammenhängen willst, kann ich sagen, dass es mir ziemlich unmöglich scheint 
denn der mac verwendet apple talk und dein pc ip oder sowas. da müsstest du noch n gateway kaufen und und und...
da gibt's nur eins > mac ersetzen


----------



## drash (27. März 2002)

den mac will ich mir ja erst noch kaufen 
aber das würde sicher irgendwie gehen mit einem switch, ich werde das dann mal irgendwie probieren, wenn ich meinen mac habe. ich will doch nur wegen diesem kleinen problem nicht auf meinen geliebten mac verzichten!!


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

nene, des wird nicht funzen.

denn ein switch ist nur ein verteiler. der ändert nix am protokoll.
ausser du kaufst dir n'layer 7 switch 
solls ja bald mal geben. und da du den mac ja noch nicht hast kannst du noch warten bis der layer 7 switch draussen ist. wird zwar schweine teuer aber dann geht's auch.


----------

